# Help with remote controlled lighting



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi,
Id like to have my theater room lighting controlled via the remote control. I'm currently building my theater so its a good time to install all the components. Can someone point me in the direction of how this is done? I would like one universal remote for everything in my home theater. 
Thank you


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I am using the Lutron Maestro with excellent results. I programmed my universal remote to operate it.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If you want something simple and relatively inexpensive,all you need is a universal remote from one of the Harmony RC range and you just program your dimming controller into it..


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks guys I will check those options.
I came across some devices that use z-wave but they seem more complicated to integrate into a HT with an ir remote.


----------



## jacksdog (Oct 10, 2011)

Lutron Maestro will Not dim LED's with remote


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

I used the maestro as well. The only thing I did that you might want to do now during construction was that I ran a IR blaster from my RF remote all the way to the switch box. Used speaker cable to make it longer. I agree, z wave looked like Z problems


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Peter Loeser said:


> I am using the Lutron Maestro with excellent results. I programmed my universal remote to operate it.


I am using that as well with incandescent can lights. I programmed my Harmony 900 using the Lutron remote and it works flawlessly. 

My only complaint is that there is no way to have independent control of my 3 dimmers. I had that with my old X10 system, but got tired of the communication problems with X10.


----------

